# [SOLVED] Przezroczystosc w terminalach

## PRZEMO

Witam. Od czego zalezy przezroczystosc w terminalach? Bo obojetnie jaka wartosc ustawie (obojetnie w jakim terminalu) to terminal jest maksymalnie przezroczysty. Wie ktos co z tym zrobic? (fluxbox, urxvt). Pozdrawiam.Last edited by PRZEMO on Thu Feb 02, 2006 3:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nostromo2

A Znasz to ?

  terminal -transparent -foreground white -bg black -cr red -sl 500 -trsb -shading (wartosc) ? 

np

 aterm -transparent -foreground white -bg black -cr red -sl 500 -trsb -shading 50

----------

## endel

 *PRZEMO wrote:*   

> Witam. Od czego zalezy przezroczystosc w terminalach? Bo obojetnie jaka wartosc ustawie (obojetnie w jakim terminalu) to terminal jest maksymalnie przezroczysty. Wie ktos co z tym zrobic? (fluxbox, urxvt). Pozdrawiam.

 

Za m.in. parametry terminala odpowiada plik .Xdefaults w katalogu domowym. Konkretnie dla przezroczystosci w urxvt jest to parametr 

```
urxvt*shading
```

Wiecej o ustawieniach .Xdefaults link

Moj .Xdefaults dla przykladu link

----------

## BeteNoire

Tak trochę OT: czy Wam najnowsze urxvt (7.x) też tak często segfaultują? ;/

----------

## PRZEMO

Ok, rozwiazalem problem. Mialem dobre opcje w .Xdefaults ale brakowalo mi Esetroot   :Confused:  Dzieki temu pozbylem sie bledow fbsetbg przy ustawianiu tapety i odrazu zaczela przezroczystkosc dzialac jak nalezy. Tylko glupio, ze zeby to miec musialem eterma zainstalowac.. ale coz. A urxvt uzywam dopiero od paru godzin i wszystko z nim ok.

----------

## szolek

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Tak trochę OT: czy Wam najnowsze urxvt (7.x) też tak często segfaultują? ;/

 

Używam ale nic nie zauważyłem. Obecnie mam 7.1.

----------

## arsen

też mam 7.1, nigdy żadne urxvt mi się nie "wywaliło"

----------

## ilny

 *Quote:*   

> Tak trochę OT: czy Wam najnowsze urxvt (7.x) też tak często segfaultują? ;/

 

U mnie po wpisaniu 

```
mc
```

 urxvt zamyka sie,  

```
 naruszenie ochrony pamieci
```

  :Confused: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Dokładnie o to chodzi.

I to wystaczy by całkowicie stracić zaufanie do rxvt-unicode i nadal myśleć, że Konsole jest najlepszym termem.

----------

## arsen

heh, dziwne, ani razu program mi się ten nie wyłożył, może macie przesadzone flagi ? a tak pozatym zamiast marudzić zgłoście developerom błąd  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Eeee, TO jest przesadzone?   :Confused: 

----------

## arsen

z tym widziałem mase programów co nie działały jak trzeba.

```

-DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG

```

----------

## pmz

 *arsen wrote:*   

> z tym widziałem mase programów co nie działały jak trzeba.
> 
> ```
> 
> -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG
> ...

 

Potwierdzam. Osobiście się o tym niejednokrotnie przekonałem. Niewielki zysk wynikający z ich stosowania jest niewart tych losowych problemów z aplikacjami.

----------

## Aktyn

 *arsen wrote:*   

> z tym widziałem mase programów co nie działały jak trzeba.
> 
> ```
> 
> -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG
> ...

 

Też potwierdzam... dzisiaj nie ma już prawdziwych programistów... w ogóle cała cywilizacja jakaś taka sztuczna   :Confused: 

Ja też taki nie dokrzesany   :Smile: 

Masa programów... mało czytelnej dokumentacji... masa pointer do NULL, nic dziwnego że bez assert sie wykłada

----------

## ilny

NIestety bez tych flag nadal to samo, wysypuje sie   :Confused:  wiec chyba narazie sobie odpuszcze urxvt, moze nastepny release nie bedize sie sypal   :Wink: 

----------

